# Heard an idea



## bradger (Dec 6, 2019)

So I was on Facebook on a bbq group some one was asking if you could turn an old safe into a smoker.
Most of the people said that it would take a long time and lot of fuel to get it up to temp.   I think it could work without that much trouble, depending on exactly how big it is.  As an offset cold smoker.  
So in decide to come to the experts her and ask.  Right about know I have all you all thinking about this probably never even considered this before.
It would be an interesting discussion to see how many things could be converted into a smoker once they have outlived there usefulness of there original perpous


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 6, 2019)

You can make a smoker out of any type of cabinet. I guess in this case it would depend on the safe itself. A bank safe with 2" steel walls might be tough, but a nice size gun safe with  a concrete lining would work great.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2019)

I would have a few questions about it.
What type of finish/coating/paint is on the safe?
If there is insulation in the safes walls for fire rating. How will it react to heat?
What fumes will the insulation produce?
Will the fumes react in a harmful way to the item you are smoking. Or to the person using it?
I cringe when I see people using filings cabinets for smoking. This goes to another level altogether.


----------



## Slow42 (Dec 6, 2019)

Asbestos was used in the past for insulation and could be a problem if the heat or smoke could penetrate that area.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2019)

Slow42 said:


> Asbestos was used in the past for insulation and could be a problem if the heat or smoke could penetrate that area.



True, and if there will be any drilling or cutting done on the safe. Then then problem gets much greater.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2019)

danmcg said:


> You can make a smoker out of any type of cabinet. I guess in this case it would depend on the safe itself. A bank safe with 2" steel walls might be tough, but a nice size gun safe with  a concrete lining would work great.



If its for cold smoking. Then I'm inclined to agree with you. For hot smoking I would agree to your statement providing the cabinet has been properly prepared to eliminate any possible out gassing from paint, adhesive, type of metal,finish of the metal, insulation, and anything that was stored in the cabinet that could have left a harmful or toxic residue.


----------



## bradger (Dec 6, 2019)

I figured the cold smoke best if not only option to do.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2019)

I'd still be careful with the safe though. If it got knocked around. And asbestos was used it could release dust.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 6, 2019)

Could work after the proper inspection to determine what the contents in the building of the safe were.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Dec 6, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Could work after the proper inspection to determine what the contents in the building of the safe were.
> 
> Warren



I agree. And would like to see a picture of it. It could be a way cool build.


----------



## BigW. (Dec 6, 2019)

A case a beer and cut off shorts you can accomplish anything.  Would I go to the effort, plus above concerns?  Nope.


----------



## bradger (Dec 6, 2019)

Steve H said:


> agree. And would like to see a picture of it. It could be a way cool build.



person didn't show any pictures


----------

